# Extreme Drop Stitch - Free Patterns



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm in love with this Pattern. Link Pattern Instructions http://******************************/Point-extreme-drop-stitch-Patterns
The next step is to learn how to make Extreme Drop Stitch blanket. I hope you like the tips! What do you think?


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

That's pretty! I want to try it!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you it's pretty!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

It is very pretty, thanks for posting


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

That's soooo nice. Thanks.


----------



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

It's a lot of work. I love that point. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

getting error 505 when trying to open site


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Dianne52 said:


> getting error 505 when trying to open site


 Me also,shame.


----------



## pam9498 (Apr 1, 2017)

I actually made a blanket with this stitch but puffy. It does come out beautiful the only problem I had is afterwards. It catches on everything! And it comes loose. I had made it for my mother, will get a picture and post. Good luck!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## pam9498 (Apr 1, 2017)

Here is a pic of the blanket I did


----------

